# Docked tail concern. Tiny point sticking out?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

It is hard to tell from photos, but is there definitely skin grown over it? Or is it hard like bone? When tails are docked they're usually done in a manner that leaves some extra skin on the tip so it closes easily. If it doesn't look normal I'd consult your vet.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

It looks like there is skin over it. 
If there is then do not worry about it, it looks like Evie's docked tail. I will see if I can try to attach a photo. 
Try not to worry to much. If you think that it might me worrying then talk to your vet. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

It is probably the bone coming through. I has that with my Poppy. The intent was to leave it alone.....until she started chewing on it and fussing with it, especially after being out in the cold. Since she persisted in this behavior, it was obviously bothering her. When she was spayed at 14 months the vet removed a couple of the tiny vertabrae at the tip and closed it with a nicely padded with flesh tip. She has never bothered it again, except during the healing stage. It was nearly impossible to get her to leave it alone. So leave it alone unless your baby starts messing with it. My groomer went through the same thing with her poodle, except he chewed it open two times while recovering....two more surgeries to fix his "work" it was a mess.


----------



## Jennette Walczyk (Feb 8, 2021)

Viking Queen said:


> It is probably the bone coming through. I has that with my Poppy. The intent was to leave it alone.....until she started chewing on it and fussing with it, especially after being out in the cold. Since she persisted in this behavior, it was obviously bothering her. When she was spayed at 14 months the vet removed a couple of the tiny vertabrae at the tip and closed it with a nicely padded with flesh tip. She has never bothered it again, except during the healing stage. It was nearly impossible to get her to leave it alone. So leave it alone unless your baby starts messing with it. My groomer went through the same thing with her poodle, except he chewed it open two times while recovering....two more surgeries to fix his "work" it was a mess.


----------



## Jennette Walczyk (Feb 8, 2021)

My boys tail started like this and now it’s looking worse


----------



## Jennette Walczyk (Feb 8, 2021)

I’ve been to 2 different vets they say it’s fine. He’s 4 months old and it doesn’t seem to bother him. I’m definitely concerned and I swear the black spot came after I’ve had him outside in the snow a lot.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Has your vet seen it as it is in this last picture? When the vets told you it was fine, did they tell you what it was?


----------

